# The Queen is dead, long live the Queen!!



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Yesterday I sold my Warp frame (along with some other stuff as gift, like a spring for the shock, FD, seatpost with a saddle, headset, the infamous Suntour fork and a spare main pivot assembly).

Gone it is now a nice chunk of my mtb memories.

The Switchblade will take over, hopefully as soon as this weekend, making the transition almost seamless and for good. I expect to have the "Black Adder" (Aids, you know where this nickname comes from) as I have dubbed her running for this sunday.

As the title says:

The Queen is dead, Long Live the Queen!!

"Send her victorious
happy and glorious
long to reign over us
God save the queen!"


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Yesterday I sold my Warp frame (along with some other stuff as gift, like a spring for the shock, FD, seatpost with a saddle, headset, the infamous Suntour fork and a spare main pivot assembly).
> 
> Gone it is now a nice chunk of my mtb memories.
> 
> ...


Long Live to the Queen!

Any recent pics of the upcoming monarch, how is she growing up?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Long Live to the Queen!
> 
> Any recent pics of the upcoming monarch, how is she growing up?


I haven't started yet.... soon, very soon...


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Rene,

Congratulations on your new ride !!!!. However, it is important to post some pictures of the new Queen !!. I hope to meet her majesty soon !!!.

Cheers,

Fidel.



Warp2003 said:


> Yesterday I sold my Warp frame (along with some other stuff as gift, like a spring for the shock, FD, seatpost with a saddle, headset, the infamous Suntour fork and a spare main pivot assembly).
> 
> Gone it is now a nice chunk of my mtb memories.
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

vizcaino said:


> Rene,
> 
> Congratulations on your new ride !!!!. However, it is important to post some pictures of the new Queen !!. I hope to meet her majesty soon !!!.
> 
> ...


Would you join us this sunday at Ajusco??

You gotta show us that blingy ride of yours...

For a few pics of the "queen" check the New Frame thread...

I promise to post more of her. I plan to get the build completed by saturday. If it would be a book, the sunday at the trailhead the ink would still be wet...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> You gotta show us that blingy ride of yours...


Which one?

I'd like to see the Yeti, please (just been reading your profile, vizcaino).


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp: you think she is a queen now, wait till you get on your new ride and you will see what a Beotch she was.  

Wow biscaino, you are even more addicted to bikes than me!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Warp: you think she is a queen now, wait till you get on your new ride and you will see what a Beotch she was.
> 
> Wow biscaino, you are even more addicted to bikes than me!


Yeah... I love that kind of beyotches... err, queens... 

As for Vizcaino... the man is seriously sick. You don't know the whole tale, but a while he was picking up his NEW Rush, the boy was offered a Yeti and just dropped the coin and started building it... before he could even put dirt on his new tires!!!!

Sick, totally sick... UGI is striking really badly over this side of the Rio Bravo.

Last Biker, OTOH, is on therapy and on his way to recovery. He sold the Intenses, RM's, Titus and else and just kept (what a beyotch) his Flux. But it won't be long before he gets struck by UGI again... I bet he can't have pass three months without another UGI attack.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> He sold the Intenses, RM's, Titus and else and just kept (what a beyotch) his Flux. But it won't be long before he gets struck by UGI again... I bet he can't have pass three months without another UGI attack.


Glad to hear he kept the right one.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp2003 said:


> Sick, totally sick... UGI is striking really badly over this side of the Rio Bravo.


If I get another UGI attack during the next three years my wife is going to make sure that I will need a ball transplant...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> If I get another UGI attack during the next three years my wife is going to make sure that I will need a ball transplant...


Unless you sell a kidney, of course...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Sick For The Mountain Bikes*

Sick, totally sick... UGI is striking really badly over this side of the Rio Bravo.

Last Biker, OTOH, is on therapy and on his way to recovery. He sold the Intenses, RM's, Titus and else and just kept (what a beyotch) his Flux. But it won't be long before he gets struck by UGI again... I bet he can't have pass three months without another UGI attack.[/QUOTE]
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My friend Warp Blade :
I think that , as a very old mountain biker ,and very very old road cyclist , I love the bikes so much , but rigth now I don`t feel the same when my bikes go to other owner , 20 years ago my bikes were long lasting , minimum five years , today is very strange that I have one bike more than six months.

In 2005 I sold one Intense red Spider , one Intense black Tracer ,one blue Titus ML , in this year I sold the orange Spider 2006 , the RM Vertex and one Trek (the trek is because I win a lottery bike )

All bikes were fantastic, beatiful and I enjoy all of them .

Maybe ( almost sure ) the Flux go in two weeks , already have a pending sale (another intense tracer brand new)

Believe me or not , but I am very happy when I see how the buyers enjoy the bikes that I sold , that is part of the game .

As you know , I am not a bikes seller , just a old biker that enjoy testing mountain bikes , I don`t care if the bike is dream, boutique ,top level , second to none ,pro ,etc. I don`t care if the bike appears in the cover of the magazines , or have high reviews , the most important for me is the happiness of the mountain bike.

Next bike the a m e r i c a t u r b o at 2500 varos or another roñita that I will find in the Sea Otter Classic .

The last biker but not the last bike.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

So, Last Biker, which ones have been your favourites?


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Ten Years After*



tigerdog said:


> So, Last Biker, which ones have been your favourites?


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tigerdog:
Really is hard to say which bike is the best or my favorite , every bike in their moment was a winner , let me remember .... in the last ten years .....

1996 .- GT Karakoram ,cromoly hardtail bike, fork, RShox Indy C , shimano Lx parts, velociraptor tires, mavic 238 rims, this bike was fast ( I was 10 years less )

1997 .- In this year I had two favorites , the Cannondale f-700 hardtail with Headshok mc-60 fork, shimano STX-RC 8 speed and Sachs Power grip plus shifters , I paid 9550 pesos in Viansi , the other bike was a Klein attitude hardtail , RS Indy sl fork,LX/XT ,Panaracer Duster tires and Bontrager parts , at this moment the Klein was my best bike.

1998 .- The beginning of the full suspension era, from those days until now, full, double, dual , is the only suspension system for me , mountain bike never was the same with the birth of full suspension.

My full in this year was the Specialized Ground Control FRS pro with the max back bone black frame ( I never forgot this frame ) 4.5 inches of travel with the Fox vanilla TC shick and Manitou X-vert R 4 inch travel triple clamp fork , obviusly four bar /horst link rear suspension

1999 .- The Specialized FSR Pro Enduro ,another max back bone but with ligth parts Rock s. Sid fork and shock , XTR / XT parts and a real mix of excellent parts and very cheap parts too, the price was too high for this days 2500.00 dlls. I had too the Stumpjumper FSR XC Comp, maybe the first xc full suspension bike ,then 60 mms. rear travel was enough .

In September of this year ....
I bougth my first bike , with disc brakes....
Hayes was the brand ......
Specialized FSR enduro Comp was the bike ......
Many endos was my fault........
Many mistakes when tune -up the brakes .....
In two months I sold the bike ........

2000.- The Diamond Back XR-8 was the bike , nice (yellow and red ) ligth (xtr-sid-cane creek wheels ) the DB XR- it had two bad and ugly parts , the Koski stem and the WTB pedals .
For those days I saw in Calif. the first Intense Tracer ,1650.00 dlls. just the frame , puff... a lot of money , well ..... for once in my life , I want a Tracer .....and the Tracer came to me.

2001.- Tracer
2002.- Tracer
2003.- Tracer and Titus SB
2004.- Tracer , SB & Truth (one month ) and the Spider.
2005 .- Spider, ML (one week) and the Turner Flux

AWARDS

Best for climb .......... The Intense Spider 
Best for speed.......... The Intense Spider
Best all around.......... The Turner Flux.
Best long lasting....... The Tracer and the S.Blade

In my mind , I think that all the bikes had excellent,good and regular performance, for example the Spider is very fast , climb like rocket , but in the descents bikes like the Tracer and the SB are the winners , the Spider is for race , is not a secret that the races are win in the climbs.

The Flux is perfect bike, perhaps for my own taste the wheelbase has one inch more ( 43.5) I think that 42.5 or 43 is better.

The Tracer and the SB were (are )two of the best all time bikes , now if somebody has one of this bikes just change the rear shock for something with stable platform and go .....

The Motolite is another winner , maybe I would like to try again for the ML but in my right size.

The Last Biker.


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Rene,

I have to thank you for the invitation. Unfortunately, I have to go to Guanajuato this weekend. However, I will be more than happy to join you for the next weekend ride !!!.
I want to know your royal highness completely assembled and those blingy Turners !!!!.

Cheers,

Fidel.



Warp2003 said:


> Would you join us this sunday at Ajusco??
> 
> You gotta show us that blingy ride of yours...
> 
> ...


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Which one?
> 
> I'd like to see the Yeti, please (just been reading your profile, vizcaino).


Tigerdog,

I will post a picture today !!!.

Cheers,

Fidel.


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*R.i.p*

May she Rest in Peace. Hopefully the new owner will breathe yet another breath of life into Phoenix. Did you got enough for her to get whatever parts you need to complete the new build?

Bob

P.S. Love the new avatar!


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> If I get another UGI attack during the next three years my wife is going to make sure that I will need a ball transplant...


Just buy the bike, don´t tell her !!!!.


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

I have to admit it !!!. I am sick. If my wallet can pay it, I just cannot resist the lure of a beautiful bike !!!. It is a kind of addiction that sometimes is gone but always come back !!!.

Cheers,

Fidel.



Warp2003 said:


> Yeah... I love that kind of beyotches... err, queens...
> 
> As for Vizcaino... the man is seriously sick. You don't know the whole tale, but a while he was picking up his NEW Rush, the boy was offered a Yeti and just dropped the coin and started building it... before he could even put dirt on his new tires!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

vizcaino said:


> Just buy the bike, don´t tell her !!!!.


What do you think he did when he got the Spot??? The wife already knows the trick!!

He'll have to make up another tale.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Call_me_Clyde said:


> May she Rest in Peace. Hopefully the new owner will breathe yet another breath of life into Phoenix. Did you got enough for her to get whatever parts you need to complete the new build?
> 
> Bob
> 
> P.S. Love the new avatar!


I made decent money out of it ... considering the age/model of the bike. I threw in lots of goodies I was not going to use anyway, including the main pivot assy you helped me to get. The money is going to the CC to help pay the frame.

As Madaleno correctly said "If I get another UGI attack during the next three years my wife is going to make sure that I will need a ball transplant... "

I already told Mrs. Warp "Maybe later this year I'll get a new wheelset" and a 20" frypan crossed the house like an Exocet missile directed to my head... that's her opinion on me buying more parts in the near future. 

I can always argue that I need this and that to complete the build.... but she's getting smart about bikes and learning all my tricks.

My "bike room" now looks empty with just a road bike and a frame, now the Warp is gone. Somehow the 'Blade looks like not taking up much room... probably for the stealthy black color as opposed to the flamboyant blue of the now defunct "Phoenix".

The new avatar is soo cool!!! Is Tigerdog's TM and intelectual property. Licensed to me for a free. If I see anybody sporting a similar avatar, Tigerdog and me will play the "Tony Ellsworth" song and sue anyone who may dare.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> I already told Mrs. Warp "Maybe later this year I'll get a new wheelset" and a 20" frypan crossed the house like an Exocet missile directed to my head... that's her opinion on me buying more parts in the near future.


I'm thinking of upgrading my wheels to something a little nicer.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> I'm thinking of upgrading my wheels to something a little nicer.


Do you really want me to get divorced???


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*UGI-Blame me*



Warp2003 said:


> As Madaleno correctly said "If I get another UGI attack during the next three years my wife is going to make sure that I will need a ball transplant... "
> 
> The new avatar is soo cool!!! Is Tigerdog's TM and intelectual property. Licensed to me for a free. If I see anybody sporting a similar avatar, Tigerdog and me will play the "Tony Ellsworth" song and sue anyone who may dare.


Ok, here's the deal. Stash away a little bit of pocket money each week. When you get enough to make a purchase, contact me, we'll do the deal via PayPal and I'll send you the parts. (Seems to be the cheapest way anyhow). You can tell her your soft-hearted bro in the States is sending you stuff frum his parts bin gratis. I have no problem in taking the blame. After all, I'm out of frying pan distance.

TD-My compliments on your artwork.

Bob


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Call_me_Clyde said:


> Ok, here's the deal. Stash away a little bit of pocket money each week. When you get enough to make a purchase, contact me, we'll do the deal via PayPal and I'll send you the parts. (Seems to be the cheapest way anyhow). You can tell her your soft-hearted bro in the States is sending you stuff frum his parts bin gratis. I have no problem in taking the blame. After all, I'm out of frying pan distance.
> 
> TD-My compliments on your artwork.
> 
> Bob


Sounds great!!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> I'm thinking of upgrading my wheels to something a little nicer.


Hey Tiger, don't you think those wheels of yours would look better on a ML than a SB?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hey Tiger, don't you think those wheels of yours would look better on a ML than a SB?


Then you're not gonna need your beaten up Crosslands, are you?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Then you're not gonna need your beaten up Crosslands, are you?


Haha... I think DT Swiss/king are better than Crossland, but I really think both are good, and the Crosslands have served me well.... You know I was joking, but we'll see.....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> You know I was joking, but we'll see.....


Tiger was not joking much.... we were talking wheels last night and he was "I'm happy with them... bla, bla, bla, bling, bling" but it looks like he wants some Stan's Olympics or soemthing alike. He just got the weight-weenie bug, but he's at "denial stage" as of now.

He won't admit it open wide...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Tiger was not joking much.... we were talking wheels last night and he was "I'm happy with them... bla, bla, bla, bling, bling" but it looks like he wants some Stan's Olympics or soemthing alike. He just got the weight-weenie bug, but he's at "denial stage" as of now.
> 
> He won't admit it open wide...


OK, if he decides to sell them, you'll get first pick... 

Edit: Let's make it: 'when he decides....'


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

It is a great idea !!!. Anyone involved in a UGI attack must follow these suggestions !!. 
I strongly recommed to use this forum to share our experiences dealing with UGI attacks and all the tricks used to avoid turning wife/girlfriend into a big nature´s force !!!.

Cheers,

Fidel.



Call_me_Clyde said:


> Ok, here's the deal. Stash away a little bit of pocket money each week. When you get enough to make a purchase, contact me, we'll do the deal via PayPal and I'll send you the parts. (Seems to be the cheapest way anyhow). You can tell her your soft-hearted bro in the States is sending you stuff frum his parts bin gratis. I have no problem in taking the blame. After all, I'm out of frying pan distance.
> 
> TD-My compliments on your artwork.
> 
> Bob


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hey Tiger, don't you think those wheels of yours would look better on a ML than a SB?


They look pretty damn good where they are!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Tiger was not joking much.... we were talking wheels last night and he was "I'm happy with them... bla, bla, bla, bling, bling" but it looks like he wants some Stan's Olympics or soemthing alike. He just got the weight-weenie bug, but he's at "denial stage" as of now.
> 
> He won't admit it open wide...


Yeah, you know me, crazy weight-weenie. I'm going to take a dremel to my King Hubs to shave some weight, and I think I can get rid of half my spokes. 

No, I'm very happy with my wheels.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Yeah, you know me, crazy weight-weenie. I'm going to take a dremel to my King Hubs to shave some weight, and I think I can get rid of half my spokes.
> 
> No, I'm very happy with my wheels.


I thought so... but if you think on selling....


----------

